# iOs5 : Changer heure de rappel par défaut



## stéphane83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

La nouvelle fonctionnalité "Rappel" de ios5 est très utile.
Or, lorsque j'effectue une demande de rappel pour tel jour : par exemple un rappel d'aller faire des courses le lendemain, et bien le rappel me préviendra à 9h et une seule fois.

Est il possible de changer l'heure de rappel par défaut?


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

À priori quand le rappel est sur la journée on ne peut changer l'heure de rappel. Court-circuite l'appli en mettant le rappel à une heure donnée + 5 min avec une alarme 5min avant


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Décembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé il suffit de dire à Siri:
Rappel demain à 11h que j'ai un rdv...


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé il suffit de dire à Siri:
> Rappel demain à 11h que j'ai un rdv...



Ah bin oui, mais pour ça il faut un iPhone 4S ... Ce que je n'ai pas ! 

D'ailleurs, maintenant que j'y pense, on est sur la section iPad ... Y'a du Siri sur iPad ?


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Non pas de Siri sur iPad.
Mais bon, dans tous les cas l'heure par défaut c'est 9 h.


----------

